#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-17
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fabio> woooooooooooola
<c3959> hola fabio
<kamusin> wena fabio !
<pedro_> wenas
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, \o
<caravena> Holap
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-18
<pedro_> wenas
<caravena> Hola pedro_
<caravena> Hola arvaro c3959 kamusin SergioMeneses
<kamusin> ola
<c3959> hola pedro_ kamusin caravena
<c3959> que cuentan?
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<caravena> c3959, Sueeeeeeeeeeeeeño
<arvaro> muchos cachos de fin de año
<kamusin> sep
<pedro_> israel israel que bonito es israel
<sortega> Hola a todos
<pedro_> wena sortega
<sortega> como estas pedro_?
<_pedro> sortega: hola
<caravena_> Por lo menos hoy funciona bien gnome-shell 3.6.2 en Ubuntu 13.04.- Antes de hoy había se colgaba mucho.
<sortega> pedro_ alias Guest70494 alias _pedro
<sortega> xD
<caravena> retiro lo dicho :(
<sortega> caravena, pero es problema de gnome-shell o de ubuntu en si?
<caravena> sortega, no sé
<caravena> sortega, se congela y se debe cerrar con killall -9 gnome-shell
<caravena> en consola
<caravena> :'(
<sortega> es de esperarse en todo caso
<sortega> si 13.04 estas mas que verde
<sortega> xD
<caravena> sortega, con Unity no he tenido inconvenientes
<sortega> mish, tiene que haber algo en gnome-shell gatillando el problema
<sortega> algun subproceso
<sortega> o algo por el estilo
<sortega> has revisado los log
<sortega> buscando info?
<caravena> sortega, nop
<caravena> sortega, que log debería revisar?
<caravena> para mi que el problema es mas que archi conocido, ya que  ni apport se abre XD
<sortega> revisa .xsession-errors en tu home
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-19
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<sortega> buenos dias, como estan?
<kamusin> el apocalpsis esta cerca en atakama... renovación de personal pedro_ arvaro
<arvaro> kamusin nooooo
<arvaro> hecharon a camioncito???
<kamusin> se
<kamusin> a varias
<pedro_> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pedro_> que hechen a la cocinera
<pedro_> taba wateando
<pedro_> aca varios cagaron de la wata
<pedro_> y ahora tienen puros wones?
<kamusin> haha algo asi
<kamusin> hay unas nuevas =
<kamusin> pero hay menos gente
<pedro_> aah
<sortega> todo por culpa de pedro_
<pedro_> yo no las sapie
<pedro_> sin camioncito atakama no es lo mismo
<kamusin> Hahha psyco
<sortega> pedro_ :para la wea oh! meme:
<pedro_> ahahahahaha
<pedro_> sortega: como estamos?
<sortega> bien, con sueño pero bien en general y tu?
<pedro_> en las mismas :-P
<pedro_> con sueño despues de almuerzo
<sortega> en mi caso antes, durante y después de almuerzo xD
<sortega> mas botado que el foro de ubuntu-cl
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> no hay nadie?
<sortega> hay repoco movimiento
<sortega> aparte que se desordeno mucho
<sortega> post por todos lados
<sortega> algunos donde no deberian ir, etc
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> quedo la caga
<pedro_> todos estan en facebook ahora
<sortega> los dos admin del foro
<sortega> ultima actividad: 05/12/2011
<sortega> y 25/01/2012
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> estamos en la b
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> y en facebook se mueve?
<pedro_> yo no me meto hace rato
<pedro_> de hecho bloquie hasta las notificaciones
<kamusin> xD
<sortega> el grupo si se mueve
<pedro_> todavia lleno de trolls?
<caravena> Señores, cliente gráfico de subversion?
<caravena> Alguna sugerencia?
<caravena> revisando acá: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Subversion_clients
<caravena> Para trabajar con trac
<pedro_> yo solo uso git
<caravena> pedro_, pero trac no tiene soporte para git
<caravena> Por lo menos lo que entendí
<pedro_> ni diea
<pedro_> no uso trac
<caravena> D:
<caravena> Y que se usa para llevar un control en un proyecto?
<pedro_> lo que tu quieras
<pedro_> yo solo estoy diciendo que no uso ni svn ni trac
<caravena> revisando: LP si se puede descargar :S
<kamusin> se largo
<kamusin> con cuaticaa
<pedro_> si won media cagada
<caravena> Esta lloviendo?
<caravena> Nos leemos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-20
<foxito> buenas
<pedro_> wena wena
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro pedro_
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> buenas sortega kamusin
<sortega> como estan?
<kamusin> con sueñoo y uds?
<sortega> en las mismas
<arvaro> holanda
<arvaro> sortega bakan que viniste a pasar el fin del mundo a santiago
<sortega> mas encima en horario de oficina
<sortega> supuestamente es entre las 8:10 y 8:15
<sortega> de mañana
<arvaro> sortega no era a las 6:11 ??
<arvaro> sortega --> http://endworldcounter.com/
<sortega> arvaro, supuestamente el fin del mundo es cuando ocurra el Solcitio
<sortega> y es a las 11:12
<sortega> supuestamente
<sortega> hora GMT
<sortega> como estamos en GMT -3
<sortega> 8:12 para nosotros
<Guest74886> nos tiramos cabrooos
<sortega> Solticio*
<_pedro> arranquen
<arvaro> gracias sortega nos diste unas horitas mas de vida :)
<sortega> jajajajajaj de nada
<sortega> xD
<sortega> arvaro, _pedro http://tinypic.com/r/i53tph/6
<arvaro> Lo es, sortega, lo es
<_pedro> corran por sus vidas!
<sortega> oye c3959 como tanta mala onda con el cabro
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<sortega> arvaro, te fijaste en el grupo de face?
<sortega> estas en la polemica por tu nick
<sortega> xD
<c3959> sortega: por que la polemica?
<sortega> por culpa de nadien
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> no
<c3959> sortega: mi no entender
<arvaro> es por un loko que pregunto
<c3959> quien es "nadien"
<arvaro> un loko que quiere que le regalemos cds
<_pedro> que los pida
<_pedro> a la tienda :P
<_pedro> va cumbia shorooo
<c3959> _pedro: hola, eres nuevo por esto lados?
<c3959> :-P
<_pedro> hola c3959 ,si , ese es tu numero de cajero?
<_pedro> es tu pinpass?
<c3959> ahahah
<c3959> que rapida respuesta! este canal si que está bueno
<c3959> xd
<_pedro> ijole carnal!
<_pedro> lei en feibuc que no respondian
<_pedro> si no lo hacia en 2 minutos iba a ir a reclamar
<_pedro> :-/
<sortega> xD
 * _pedro contando
<_pedro> alo?
<_pedro> no hay nadie?
<c3959> _pedro: al sernac
<_pedro> porque no responden?
<_pedro> ah menos mal
<_pedro> uff
<_pedro> ya me habia asustado
<c3959> no hay "nadien"
<_pedro> naiden
<sortega> xD
<_pedro> haahahaha
<_pedro> nadien pos won
<c3959> "aula" bien oe!
<_pedro> OE
<_pedro> no hay nadien OE
<c3959> aahhaa
<_pedro> pq no hablan?
<_pedro> hablen <
<_pedro> alo?
<sortega> oye cambiando de tema, que es de cerverus
<_pedro> alooooooooooooooooo? <
<_pedro> se suicido por el fin del mundo parece
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega> jajajajaja
<_pedro> OE OE
<_pedro> respondan OE
<arvaro> chao cabros
<c3959> pero encerio... _pedro que paso con tu nick?
<_pedro> no se haha
<c3959> arvaro: tan temprano!?
<_pedro> me da paja cambiarmelo oe
<c3959> pero pa que po oe!
<arvaro> a pasar las ultimas horas del mundo en mi hogar
<c3959> xd
<c3959> asi como esperar el fin en familia?
<arvaro> si
<arvaro> asi mismo
<_pedro> pa no estar sin nadien
<c3959> t.t
<c3959> ahahah
<arvaro> ya chao
<_pedro> TS TS TSTS
<_pedro> meta cumbia
<arvaro> no dejen que nadien los pase a llevar en la vida porque eso nadien puede hacerlo
<arvaro> jajajajaa
<_pedro> hahahaha!
<c3959> ahahah
<_pedro> te falto el OE
<arvaro> oe
<sortega> ahora todo se termina con oe oe
<c3959> "OE"
<arvaro> ya chauchera oe
<c3959> cuidate oe!
<_pedro> chaucha oe
<sortega> que paso oe
<_pedro> cual era el compadre que estaba pidiendo cds de ubuntu en feibu? oe?
<c3959> "nadien" pedia cds oe
<sortega> fraxd es el nick oe
<_pedro> a ese won pedia?
<_pedro> hahaha
<sortega> te falto el oe oe
<_pedro> dammit oe
<Desadaptao> hola a todos. la verdad soy nuevo en el chat  pero llevo años usando ubuntu
<sortega> Bienvenio Desadaptao
<sortega> oe
<sortega> xD
<Desadaptao> gracias
<Desadaptao> queria hacer una consulta
<Desadaptao> jaja se que es un cliche
<Desadaptao> pero como una sala de ubuntu me gustaria saber la opinion de gente que usa software libre
<sortega> software libre...
<sortega> pero si aqui todos usamos Windows
<Desadaptao> na
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<sortega> larga vida a Tio Bill
<Desadaptao> na
<Desadaptao> pasa
<Desadaptao> que yo uso ubuntu desde su version 6.4
<Desadaptao> pero profesionalmente
<Desadaptao> solo
<Desadaptao> lo estoy usando este
<Desadaptao> año
<Desadaptao> para diseño
<Desadaptao> en especial
<Desadaptao> blender
<Desadaptao> y gimp
<Desadaptao> y he oido criticas de algunos colegas como que sus manzanitas aqui y alla
<Desadaptao> pero en la practica
<c3959> Desadaptao: wow! muy bien usar graficos en como blender y gimp
<Desadaptao> no he encontrado ninguna desventaja
<Desadaptao> en blender
<Desadaptao> y gimp
<sortega> ellos son hipster
<Desadaptao> al contrario
<sortega> hay que dejarlos ser
<Desadaptao> ustedes
<sortega> xD
<Desadaptao> que saben
<Desadaptao> que tan reales
<Desadaptao> son las ventajas
<Desadaptao> de ps contra gimp por ejemplo?
<sortega> hasta antes de gimp 2.8 la ventaja a mi gusto era el tema de la ventana
<sortega> me apestaba tener todo separado en gimp
<Desadaptao> si la verdad nunca pude usarlo bien antes
<Desadaptao> yo tampoco
<Desadaptao> pero este ultimo año
<Desadaptao> he andado full
<Desadaptao> en lo personal
<Desadaptao> la unica ventaja que le veia
<Desadaptao> a ps
<Desadaptao> era
<Desadaptao> que trae muchos efectos predefinidos
<Desadaptao> pero en gimp
<Desadaptao> se pueden hacer igual
<Desadaptao> solo paso a paso
<Desadaptao> lo demas
<Desadaptao> no le veo mas ventajas
<Desadaptao> igual
<Desadaptao> no cacho
<Desadaptao> programacion
<Desadaptao> por eso pregunto
<Desadaptao> XD
<Desadaptao> gracias sortega
<c3959> Desadaptao: se van a equiparar en la medida que crezca la comunidad que gira en torno a gimp
<c3959> y otro software de diseño
<Desadaptao> entiendo
<c3959> pero aun queda un trecho importante con software de adobe, por ejemplo
<Desadaptao> ?
<c3959> Desadaptao: si tu no sabes programar, eso no es impedimento de apoyar el proyecto :-)
<c3959> si tienes un buena idea, pues comentalo en los canales de comunicacion para que alguien se anime a realizarlo
<Desadaptao> oka
<Desadaptao> igual
<Desadaptao> es chistoso, como algunos colegas uno les nombra gimp o blender, parece que les sacaran la madre como reaccionan
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<c3959> Desadaptao: y es comprensible, si tengo algo que e funciona "bien" para lo que necesito
<c3959> para que quiero saber de otra cosa?
<c3959> que importa que sea privativo?
<c3959> da lo mismo pagar por eso que algo positivo
<c3959> :-D
<Desadaptao> jaja
<Desadaptao> si y tambien es una cuestion de status
<c3959> Desadaptao: por que estatus?
<Desadaptao> te pongo un ejemplo
<Desadaptao> un diseñador
<Desadaptao> que llegue con un mac
<Desadaptao> por ejemplo
<Desadaptao> ya se siente superior
<Desadaptao> a uno con pc
<Desadaptao> o con linux
<Desadaptao> solo por eso
<Desadaptao> aun que su mac sea un asco
<Desadaptao> solo por el costo de su maquina
<c3959> sii mac es muy malo en varios aspectos
<c3959> pero tiene sus pro tambien :-)
<Desadaptao> si
<Desadaptao> como todo
<Desadaptao> pero por ejemplo
<Desadaptao> los diseñadores
<Desadaptao> por lo general
<Desadaptao> no sabemos mucho de ventajas tecnicas ni nada
<Desadaptao> he aprendido por mi hermano que es ingeniero
<Desadaptao> pero mis colegas en general
<Desadaptao> no
<Desadaptao> entonces
<Desadaptao> es como una moda
<Desadaptao> como paso hace años con los celulares blackberry
<Desadaptao> pero en fin
<c3959> pero los mac por regla general, tienen buenas ventajas para los desarrolladores graficos
<Desadaptao> yo no peleo
<Desadaptao> si
<Desadaptao> pero si lo comparas con un pc de su mismo precio
<Desadaptao> andan casi igual
<Desadaptao> ademas el pc lo puedes armar a gusto
<c3959> hmmm... depende y se requiere distinguir
<Desadaptao> sip
<Desadaptao> pero por eso digo
<Desadaptao> al que sabe
<Desadaptao> puede los que no
<Desadaptao> solo compramos
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<c3959> xd
<c3959> para el diseño que se sujeta a la industria de adobe, es buena combinación tener un mac
<c3959> pera para software libre, con un buen so, tarjeta grafica (compatible) y un monitor la raja
<c3959> tay mas que al otro lado :-P
<Desadaptao> si
<Desadaptao> a mi me armo mi equipo mi hermano
<Desadaptao> el cacha
<Desadaptao> me puso kubuntu
<Desadaptao> por que se ve filete
<Desadaptao> y me instalo
<Desadaptao> lo que nesecitaba
<Desadaptao> y anda a todo la maquina
<Desadaptao> y la calidad grafica anda excelente
<Desadaptao> pero como el sabe pudo
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<c3959> pero hoy es mas accesible a todos usar linux en general
<c3959> y en eso ubuntu a ayuda un monton
<Desadaptao> si
<Desadaptao> lo que me gusto
<Desadaptao> que le conectaba
<Desadaptao> las impresoras
<Desadaptao> y ya funcionaban
<Desadaptao> jaajjaaj
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> pero lamentablemente no todas :-(
<Desadaptao> aa
<c3959> yo luche bastante con una ricoh multi para que funcionara en la red de la oficina
<c3959> :-D
<Desadaptao> :/
<Desadaptao> y resulto?
<c3959> osbio!
<c3959> ahaha
<Desadaptao> jajajaja
<Desadaptao> que buena
<Desadaptao> no se yo no tuve problemas
<Desadaptao> parece que para hp
<Desadaptao> hay harto soporte
<sortega> a mi me paso una situacion MAC vs Linux
<sortega> un compañero tiene un mac
<Desadaptao> ya
<sortega> y en un ramo de programación
<sortega> teniamos que usar Python y PyGTK
<Desadaptao> ok
<sortega> por lo menos en el caso de Ubuntu viene todo por defecto
<sortega> para trabajar con eso
<Desadaptao> sip
<sortega> pero en MAC
<sortega> python y seria
<c3959> sortega: sii! es un cacho desarrollar en mac
<sortega> se pico de una manera
<Desadaptao> jajajaja
<sortega> porque no pudo usar su mac
<c3959> tuve que bajar un xcode de app store xd
<sortega> para hacer esa parte del ramo
<sortega> al final termino instalando Ubuntu
<sortega> le pase el 11.04 si mal no recuerdo
<sortega> xD
<Desadaptao> aa jajajaja
<Desadaptao> oigan que recomiendan para escribir php en ubuntu?
<sortega> pico
<sortega> xD
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<Desadaptao> jajajaa
<sortega> yo uso Sublime Text
<sortega> lo tengo con un par de extensiones
<sortega> es super comodo
<Desadaptao> dale gracias
<Desadaptao> estaba usando bluefish
<Desadaptao> en html me parecio bueno
<sortega> es que esta pensado para eso
<Desadaptao> ajajaja
<sortega> Sublime es un editor mas que nada
<sortega> puedes trabajar con varios lenguajes
<c3959> nah feo sublime!
<sortega> tu seras feo
<sortega> jajajajajajaja
<Desadaptao> sortega
<sortega> dime
<Desadaptao> sublime text lo instalo desde consola?
<sortega> tienes que instalar un ppa
<Desadaptao> buscare tuto de como instalarlo en un foro XD
<sortega> add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2
<sortega> apt-get install
<sortega> apt-get update*
<sortega> apt-get install sublime-text
<sortega> omite el primer install
<sortega> xD
<Desadaptao> ok
<Desadaptao> gracias sortega
<sortega> de nada
<sortega> si te preguntan quien te ayudo
<sortega> di que fue "nadien"
<sortega> :-P
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<Desadaptao> por que
<sortega> por una lesera que paso aca y en el grupo de face estan dando jugo
<Desadaptao> jajaja
<Desadaptao> oka
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> nos vemos
<sortega> feliz fin del mundo
<sortega> xD
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-21
<kamusin> buenas
<arvaro> hola kamusin
<kamusin> que tal todo arvaro , y el gerente villavicencio ?
<arvaro> salio
<arvaro> tenia que ir a indap
<arvaro> a ver a los monitos
<kamusin> ahmm :P
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> wena cabros sobrevivieron
<kamusin> wena wena
<kamusin> no paso na po
<pedro_> una mierda el fin del mundo
<pedro_> nos timaron
<kamusin> así es!
<pedro_> vayanse pa la casa
#ubuntu-cl 2013-12-17
<jperez_> que tal chilenos ubunteros
#ubuntu-cl 2016-12-23
<jaime> hola zeus do you remember me?
